# Rückwandbus



## johnij (30 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine ganze blöde Frage :icon_redface: :
was versteht man unter einem Rückwandbus bei einer SPS(S7xyz)??
(ich nehme an, er dient zur Komm. zwischen den CPU´s (z.B. CP343-1) )
wo kann ich den R.wandbus  in der SPS finden ??

Danke im Voraus.

johnij


----------



## Exmexx (30 Oktober 2007)

Der Rückwandbus verbindet die einzelnen Baugruppen (DI,DO,AI usw.) mit der CPU! Das sind die kleinen lustigen schwarzen Teile die man hinten an die Baugruppen steckt!


----------



## marlob (30 Oktober 2007)

Infos dazu findest du im Siemens Support unter der Beitrags-ID 20982954
Dort gibt es ein pdf-Dokument mit einem Kapitel über den Rückwandbus


----------



## Ralle (30 Oktober 2007)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Der Rückwandbus verbindet die einzelnen Baugruppen (DI,DO,AI usw.) mit der CPU! Das sind die kleinen lustigen schwarzen Teile die man hinten an die Baugruppen steckt!



Ja genau, deshalb heißt er ja *RÜCKWAND*bus .
Da läuft die Kommunikation übrigens mit MPI-Geschwindigkeit 187,5KBit.


----------



## johnij (30 Oktober 2007)

d.h, der R.wandbus ist im Baugruppenträger (Rack) einfügt und er dient zur Komm. zwischen der CPU und den Baugruppen(AI,DI...) , die im Rack eingesteckt sind.
oder?


----------



## Ralle (30 Oktober 2007)

Nein, bei der 300-er CPU ist das eine schwarze "Klammer" (Doppelstecker), die von hinten in den Baugruppenrückwänden steckt. Die sind sonst nicht befestigt, werden einfach beim Anschrauben hinten an die Wand oder den Baugruppenträger gedrückt. Wie das bei der 400-er ist, kann ich gar nicht sagen.


----------



## godi (30 Oktober 2007)

Bei der 400er ist der Rückwandbus im Rack integriert.
Deshalb gibt es auch bei der 400er verschiedene Rack's.

Aja und beim Rückwandbus ist noch zwischen K und P Bus zu unterscheiden.

godi


----------



## johnij (30 Oktober 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Bei der 400er ist der Rückwandbus im Rack integriert.
> Deshalb gibt es auch bei der 400er verschiedene Rack's.
> 
> Aja und beim Rückwandbus ist noch zwischen K und P Bus zu unterscheiden.
> ...


 
d.h. ich habe recht Ralle bei einer 400 er CPU 

Ich bin froh, dass ich auf das Forum gekommen bin 



Ich danke euch


----------



## zotos (30 Oktober 2007)

johnij schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe eine ganze blöde Frage :icon_redface: :
> was versteht man unter einem Rückwandbus bei einer SPS(*S7xyz*)??
> (ich nehme an, er dient zur Komm. zwischen den CPU´s (z.B. *CP343-1*) )
> ...




Es fällt einem aber echt schwer eine CP343-1 an den Rückwandbus eine r S7-2yz oder S7-4yz zu bekommen.


----------



## johnij (30 Oktober 2007)

Wieso dnn Zotos?


----------



## zotos (30 Oktober 2007)

Die S7-200 unterscheidet sich im gesamt Konzept von der S7-300/400er Reihe. Die S7-300 und S7-400 haben eine andere Bauform, gerade was den Rückwandbus angeht. Schau Dir mal ein paar Bilder von einer S7-300 und S7-400 an. Ob es da einen Adapter gibt entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Exmexx (30 Oktober 2007)

2,3,4 ob du wirklich richtig stehst, siehst du wenn das Licht angeht!


----------



## johnij (30 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Die S7-200 unterscheidet sich im gesamt Konzept von der S7-300/400er Reihe. Die S7-300 und S7-400 haben eine andere Bauform, gerade was den Rückwandbus angeht. Schau Dir mal ein paar Bilder von einer S7-300 und S7-400 an. Ob es da einen Adapter gibt entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


 
Ja gut, ich habe bis jetzt meistens mit S7-41(x>=4) zu tun.


----------

